# Kernel 4.4.26 does not detect Second Screen with i915d

## jwacalex

Good Day,

I had the same issue with Kernel 4.4.6 but using a current kernel does not solve it.

The second screen is connected but not recognized as such. 

During boottime I see the console on both screens with 4.0.5 but on 4.4.26 only one

```
ls /sys/class/drm

card0  card0-HDMI-A-1  card0-HDMI-A-2  card0-VGA-1  controlD64  renderD128  version
```

```
xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 32767 x 32767

HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI2 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 380mm x 300mm

   1280x1024     60.02*+  75.02    72.05

   1152x864      75.00

   1024x768      75.08    70.07    60.00

   832x624       74.55

   800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32

   640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    60.00

   720x400       70.08

   640x350       70.07

VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 32767 x 32767

HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI2 connected primary 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 380mm x 300mm

   1280x1024     60.02*+  75.02    72.05

   1152x864      75.00

   1024x768      75.08    70.07    60.00

   832x624       74.55

   800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32

   640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    60.00

   720x400       70.08

   640x350       70.07

VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

I've tried to run xorg with an empty configuration but it does not solve the problem.

If I'm trying to run X -configure i'll get the following result:

```
X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux 4.4.26-gentoo#1 SMP Wed Oct 26 15:47:53 CEST 2016 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-pentagram-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo root=/dev/md127 ro domdadm

Build Date: 22 September 2016  08:30:23PM

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 26 17:51:26 2016

List of video drivers:

        intel

        modesetting

No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.

(EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.

```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I think kernel 4.8.4 is recent. The others are antique with backported features / security bugfixes

May I ask why you have to use kernel 4.4.x ?

Personal opinion => these are antique kernels 4.0.5 but on 4.4.26 only one . When you do not have a use for those please update.

Are there any bad configured xorg.conf / other config files lying around which may cause issues?

----------

## jwacalex

I'm using this kernel version because it's the latest my portage tree provides (without unmasking). Furthermore I do not assume that there is a bad xorg.conf because i've tried it with a default one

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You are aware of that newer kernel sometimes fix issues regarding hardware compatibility / bugs / security ...

There is nothing wrong to unmask gpu driver / kernel.

Choice is up to you

First thing what you get asked on bugs.kernel.org is to try with latest kernel. so ..

----------

## jwacalex

I'll give it a try tonight and report back

----------

